# Newbie Here too!



## 4pawsforever (May 13, 2005)

Well, I thought i'd introduce myself.

I'm 16yrs. old and own 1 llama, 10 goats, 3 dogs, 2 rabbits, a few chickens and hope to own a Cat soon maybe.

I've been around all sorts of animals my entire life,and love almost all animals to pieces.
I hope to work with animals as a job someday. Possibly a Vet Assistant or something. Not sure yet, still have some time to figure that one out.

And as a Heads up, I LOVE to ramble. These fingers just start typing away and can't stop....whoops!! There they go again!!

Anyways, some of you have seen my thread in the Cat Forum called "Cat Questions", so some of you already know a lil' about me.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey welcome to the forums


----------



## 4pawsforever (May 13, 2005)

Thanks!

I fell for your "Brain" Trick thing in your signature!

Curiousity got to me!! LOL

As is said frequently, "Curiousity Killed the Cat"! hehe


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

LOL
Just a bit of fun hehe


----------



## 4pawsforever (May 13, 2005)

Yea!

Fun Fun Fun!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome to the board!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Warm welcome from sunny Arizona to you in NC. 
NC is my favorite state. You will love it here.


----------



## 4pawsforever (May 13, 2005)

Thanks to you all!

And Mitts & Tess, I LOVE NC! hehe  

Born and raised here in the Ol' Tarheel State! LOVE IT!!

I wouldn't mind making it out through Arizona someday, as well as a few more states! lol


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I normally stay o ut of these posts, because I just can't keep up to date, but I read them. I also don't have a cat, but I love them to pieces. What breeds of dogs do you have?  (Sorry. I'm a dog maniac :lol: )


----------



## 4pawsforever (May 13, 2005)

Spuzzi,
Don't worry about being a Dog Maniac! lol

I'm an any Animal Maniac! If that makes sense! lol

I have 2 Full Blooded Cairn Terriers( Ruby and Taz), and then Sunshine whom is a mutt. She is said to be a Cocker Spaniel/Blue Tick Hound mix. She definately has the cocker face, and the blue tick coloring somewhat, but I think she is also mixed with Austrailian Cattle Dog. She is 9yrs old.

Ruby is 3yrs. old, will be 4 on July 5.
She is Brindle in Coloring and LOVES to hunt rats, squirrels, birds, etc. :roll: 

Taz is 1yrs. old, will be 2 on August 14.
He is also Brindle in coloring and is a Momma's Boy. He likes to constantly stick with me every minute he gets a chance to. Such a Gentleman!
 

I can post a pic of each for you, or send a Pic of each to you in a PM. Just let me know!


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

awww! They are so cute in your siggy, and they look really cute too!


----------



## 4pawsforever (May 13, 2005)

Thanks Hayley!

I did that Siggy, Just so you could see them!

Hope you enjoy!! If you ever care to see pics of my goats, llama or rabbits, just let me know. I'd be happy to share some with you.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

oooh! Can you post?  YOu can see pics of my two crazy fuzzles in the lounge.  (Under, Recent pics of Findlay and Abbie...I made a silly string of them)


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome Sharon!  Welcome to Cat Forum. I'm glad you could join us. Cat Forum is a wonderful community.  Your doggies are so cute. I own three dogs, one bunny & fish and don't have a cat.


----------

